# My Renault Master Conversion



## sjpsound

Hi, Here is a link to see some pics of my Renault Master Conversion. Just had paperwork back from DVLA, now officially a Motor Caravan ( Hurrah ! )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59775280@N00/sets/72157628071300421/detail/

Hope this link works 

Cheers !


----------



## AuldTam

Cracking Van! Nice colour too.

Those rooflights look fantastic youve done an excellent job.

Tam.


----------



## sjpsound

Thanks Tam,

A lot of hard work ( which I enjoyed ) and was great to finally make it to France for 3 weeks of touring.
Have now fitted a Propex HS2000 gas blown air heating system, so now toasty warm for winter trips.

Steve


----------



## ellisboy

That's a nice looking van ,I'm just starting my conversion on a Citroen relay,
Regards Stephen? :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 13859

hi

real nice job, well done and enjoy your wilding.

tranivanman


----------



## sjpsound

*Alternative seats for my Renault Master Conversion*

Just wondered what seats would fit in my van as a replacement for the original ones - I've heard you can put in ones from a Ford Galaxy - anybody have any ideas ? thanks, Steve


----------



## Al321

Wow,really nice van conversion..top job


----------



## Biggles

I agree nice job there.


----------



## Jimmy Hoffa

What a cracker great job mate.


----------



## AuldTam

sjpsound said:


> Just wondered what seats would fit in my van as a replacement for the original ones - I've heard you can put in ones from a Ford Galaxy - anybody have any ideas ? thanks, Steve



I fitted Renault Grand Espace swivel seats straight onto the seat boxes in my master van..you only need to slightly elongate the holes, its a simple job...no need to add longer seat runners either...and very comfortable seats they are too, ideal for motorway driving with the arm rests down.


----------



## Viktor

Well done!:wave:


----------



## avandriver

Nice work .

I am curious to know why you fitted the awning on the drivers side .

Steve


----------



## Maurich9

*Seat Belt Sensor Issue*



AuldTam said:


> I fitted Renault Grand Espace swivel seats straight onto the seat boxes in my master van..you only need to slightly elongate the holes, its a simple job...no need to add longer seat runners either...and very comfortable seats they are too, ideal for motorway driving with the arm rests down.



Hi,
I'm planning to do a conversion based on a Renault Master. The info on the Espace seats is a good steer. However, been led to believe that if the dual front passenger seat is removed it generates a warning flag on the dash that causes MOT failure. The warning is due to one of the sealt belts having been removed. I've heard of two possible solutions, one involves changing some codes on the vehicle, but need knowledge of the codes and presumably a bit of kit to do it. The other involves putting a resistor somewhere in the circuitry to fool the vehicle into thinking the removed seat belt is still there. Presumably you've used one of these methods. If so can you provide a bit more dummy level info for me please.

Maurice


----------



## Firefox

Maurich9 said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to do a conversion based on a Renault Master. The info on the Espace seats is a good steer. However, been led to believe that if the dual front passenger seat is removed it generates a warning flag on the dash that causes MOT failure. The warning is due to one of the sealt belts having been removed. I've heard of two possible solutions, one involves changing some codes on the vehicle, but need knowledge of the codes and presumably a bit of kit to do it. The other involves putting a resistor somewhere in the circuitry to fool the vehicle into thinking the removed seat belt is still there. Presumably you've used one of these methods. If so can you provide a bit more dummy level info for me please.
> 
> Maurice



Depends on the year; I moved the bench seat from a Mark 2 master 2006 rearwards to form the lounge. Only the drivers seat is wired up for seatbelt on that. 2009 onwards the Mark 3 may be different.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Mega impressive conversion!


----------



## Scudo

Firefox said:


> Depends on the year; I moved the bench seat from a Mark 2 master 2006 rearwards to form the lounge. Only the drivers seat is wired up for seatbelt on that. 2009 onwards the Mark 3 may be different.



Thanks. Unfortunately the vehicle I've got my eye on is a 2008 so presumably a MK3, I'm led to believe it does have this problem. I'll put the post on a new thread to see if I can't flush out someone that has experience of the later model.

Maurice


----------

